# I regret to inform everyone.



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

I will not be running the Mid Buckeye Division tournaments in north central ohio in 2008.

I will be spending more time at home with the family and getting somethings done around the house that i need to do along with spending sometime on our pontoon fishing with the kids.

I will still fish an open tournament here and there and who knows possibly be back in cpl years doing it all again.

But right now iam working alot and family comes first.

With that being said please contact Phil Carver for information on tournaments in my area and to take over my director position in his new tournament series.

Guys there is a great group of fisherman in the Mid buckeye division and i can only hope that someone will take over that division as a director.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Sorry to hear but your doing the right thing. Your a good dad and will have tons of fun watching those kids catch fish out in the pontoon. All this tourney stuff takes up a lot of time, I don't know how directors do it. I know how much time i spend prefishing and actual tourney fishing. At least i don't have to be at the ramp 2 hours early to set up and clean up when its over. Makes for a long day. Thanks to all directors for putting in the time so we can fish your tourneys, your work is greatly appreciated. You did a great job Jerry, thanks for the hard work and great tourneys you provided.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks Marshall it means alot. I did the best i could and worked hard for the tournaments and I feel everyone apprechieated it and like the way they were ran. I will be back some day but right now i need to be home and with working all the time and the fishing all the time something had to give. 

Oh i will still be out there hitting the water all the time no doubt. And youll be hearing alot of reports from my fav lake next year as the toon is docked at knox.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

I second Marshall. You did a great job last season Jerry. I look forward to seeing you at some tourneys this upcoming season!


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

You are a great tournament director, I'm sure your going to be missed. Have fun with the family  WB


----------



## senkothrower (Feb 4, 2007)

Jerry I cannot say enough about the job you did. Tyler's certificate of achievement you gave him at the Portgage Open this year is hanging up beside his replica mount. That is one of the coolest things I've seen a director do. I do not blame you one bit though. I am enjoying fishing more than ever now that I can share it with him instead of the whole tourney thing as I'm sure you will now be able to do with your kids. You're a class act & hopefully others can learn from your example.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks for taking your time to make these events as fun as they are, your input definitely didn't go un-noticed. I look forward to seeing you around the opens in 08'.

Cya around 

-Matt


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Jerry , you will no doubt be missed as a tournament director . You did a great job the last couple years and were able to do things that alot of directors will never be able to do . I can relate to everything that you have going on right now . I believe that you have made the best decision by pulling out for a while . I know that you will be out on the lake more this season actually enjoying yourself for a change .  See ya on the water soon !


----------

